# Porsche Boxster (981)- Gleammachine- Essex.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A repeat customers newly purchased 12 plate Boxster, booked in for paintwork correction and upgraded quartz coating, carried out over 3 days.

Machine polishing carried out in 2 stages using the Rupes BF, 1st stage usin M101 on a Carpro Cool Wool pad.









2nd stage (refinement) was undertaken using Sonax Perfect Finish.





All surfaces then thoroughly wiped down to remove any oils etc.. in readiness for the Gyeon Q2 Mohs coating.

***Paintwork protected using 3 coats of Gyeon Q2 Mohs.
***Coating received an additional layer of AF Illusion to eliminate waterspotting during the first 2-3 weeks.
***Alloys protected using Insulator wax.
***Glass sealed with Nanolex Ultra.
***Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tire.
***Plastic trim protected using Gyeon Trim sealant.
***fabric roof treated with CG Fabric Guard.

*Finished results. *











Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning finish Rob


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning results.

Was never a fan of the older boxers but love these!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning results.
> 
> Was never a fan of the older boxers but love these!


Yeah same here, they look like a 'proper' porsche now!!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very sharp looking Rob, how was Q2 Mohs coating to work with ease of application ect?

Andy


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Wow that's lovely, great work & car, well done


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

unique detail said:


> Very sharp looking Rob, how was Q2 Mohs coating to work with ease of application ect?
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, Q2 Mohs is a real joy to use, easy to trace where its applied, and removes nicely without chasing residue around the panel. Really leaves a noticable increase in gloss, thoroughly impressed.:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning results,awesome car!!Well done


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: The gloss and shine on that car are fantastic. Superb job :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Porsche looks stunning Rob! Top work mate!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks lovely, Hes over on Boxa.net and posted a few pics there.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice work dude! Best looking car on the road today... :argie:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! Nice reflections and gloss.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

What did it look like up close after the first stage, is that a common combo of your with BF, M101 and the Carpro Cool Wool pad?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GJM said:


> What did it look like up close after the first stage, is that a common combo of your with BF, M101 and the Carpro Cool Wool pad?


Finish is typically good with this combination, the first 2 comparison pictures were straight after the cutting stage. Yes I use this combo quite a lot on the german finishes that have heavy defects, some finishes require some extra mid work with a medium grade combination, but overall it works well for me.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work and photos mate:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow that's amazing


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

That has to be one of the most stunning details I've seen in a long time, however, the Boxster has maybe something to do with that too 

Fantastic work, I'm sure the client was over the moon !!

He should take it back to the Dealer and say this is what it should have looked like when I paid £50k for it :thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

what a finish..superb


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MikeyD said:


> That has to be one of the most stunning details I've seen in a long time, however, the Boxster has maybe something to do with that too
> 
> Fantastic work, I'm sure the client was over the moon !!
> 
> He should take it back to the Dealer and say this is what it should have looked like when I paid £50k for it :thumb:


Thats very kind mate, thank you.:thumb:


----------

